# Sprinter external Silver screens AND a set of internal ones



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a set of genuine Silver Screen external quilted "cuddlies" together with a set of silvered internal quilted screens that I am happy to exchange for cash or something else useful to me.

They were on a 2003 Mercedes Sprinter 316CDI

They are in first class condition with no rips or tears, all the velcro is good, none of the stitching is broken or rotten, front panel can be folded down to give a bit of extra light etc etc (Normal Silver Screens quality product)

The reason for sale is the fact that I now have a Fiat based MH and these Merc screens wont fit, DOH!!

PM me or email [email protected]

Andy

I am located in Weymouth on the South coast but we do have access to Royal Mail here !!


----------

